
The “world’s most wanted hacker,” Kevin Mitnick, has gone straight  - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/21/interview-with-the-former-worlds-most-wanted-hacker-kevin-mitnick/
======
grable
I wonder what ever happened to Bill Landreth.

